# new 1/18th track in alabama



## -DC- (Oct 3, 2006)

track location hazel green, alabama small but fast!!! 2.4 second laps with the brp cars... check out the video!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0-8OyXWfwU


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool video!!! I like the sanford and son music! Looks like you guys have some close short track FUN!! BRP's RULE!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey guys, 

Thats is awsome. Are you running 4 or 6 cells? What is the surface? What are you gearing the motors?


Thanks
Tang


----------



## -DC- (Oct 3, 2006)

we are running 4 cell with a 9/52 setup with a diff... the track is the rcp foam track... so far everyone is using the stock blue foams we are starting to try other compounds but i think for the most part the blue will be the tire of choice...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Those look good!!! Seems like they hook up well on the foam track.

Have FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks great!!!

You guys need to come and run with us. We will be getting up a Saturday night run soon.


----------

